# Virus frmo John Allin



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Be warned... I had a virus invade my puter and it got sent out to anyone I have had contact with over the past few months. If you get an email from me with nothing in the subject line, delete it immediately. 

The newest update from Norton will catch it and quaranteen it, however unsuspecting people may inadvertantly open in and allow it to proliferate. 

My apologies to anyone that got that virus message.


----------

